# Sainsbury Wine Offers



## Newbie! (24 Feb 2009)

Does anyone know when Sainsburys start and end their wine offers? I want to go up but dont want to go and find the wine offer ends the next day and there's not much left. I tried to call Sainsburys in Belfast but got no answer.

Any ideas?


----------



## Celtwytch (25 Feb 2009)

Check out their online shopping website: 

There's a link on the page to all of their current offers, complete with start and end dates.  In most cases, the offers advertised online are also available instore.


----------

